# The Nairn Golf club spring meet. 12th April 2015



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2014)

Guys looks like the fav in the 12th April so will go with that Date.

Will go with a lunchtime tee off, to give anyone a chance to get there in time who's not staying over.

No deposits necessary and if you don't want to take part in the national comp no problem, just play.

So just add your name here:

Patrick


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 12, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 12, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger


----------



## Val (Dec 12, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 12, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 12, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Fourdoors


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 12, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Fourdoors
Greiginfife


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 13, 2014)

Add me to the list ,cheers


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Fourdoors
Greiginfife[
SteveK1969
/QUOTE]


Greig what about your mates?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mchacker (Dec 13, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Fourdoors
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2014)

mchacker said:



			Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Fourdoors
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker
		
Click to expand...

JPX850 eh, how did you manage that?


----------



## mchacker (Dec 13, 2014)

One of the other 13


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 13, 2014)

patricks148 said:





GreiginFife said:



			Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Fourdoors
Greiginfife[
SteveK1969
/QUOTE]


Greig what about your mates?
		
Click to expand...

Need to confirm with both that date suits.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2014)

Patrick
 Jimaroid
 FairwayDodger
 Val
 Lanark_Golfer
 Fourdoors
 Greiginfife
 SteveK1969
 Mchacker      
 Grumps


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker 
Grumps

Fourdoors has just let me know he can't make it.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Dec 15, 2014)

Grumps said:



			Patrick
 Jimaroid
 FairwayDodger
 Val
 Lanark_Golfer
 Fourdoors
 Greiginfife
 SteveK1969
 Mchacker      
 Grumps
		
Click to expand...

TeeItHigh


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2014)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker 
Grumps
Teeit high


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2015)

Any of you guys playing this as a Reg Qual, if so you will need to pay Val your entry


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Any of you guys playing this as a Reg Qual, if so you will need to pay Val your entry
		
Click to expand...

No, can't make the date for the final.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			No, can't make the date for the final.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was the case for you Karen, more aimed at the guys who are only coming to this.


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2015)

Patrick, I'm ok for the 12th, just the meet for me as new dates for final don't suit.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2015)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker 
Grumps
Toad
Teeit high


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just the meet for me Patrick , can't make the Final date due to work, looking forward to it


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm all paid up although in reality I've no idea if I could do the final until nearer the day. Looking forward to things either way.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 2, 2015)

Is this still open to all? What's the National Comp that is being mentioned?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			Is this still open to all? What's the National Comp that is being mentioned?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Wullie still open, do you want in?


It was GM kOK's last year think they are calling it something else this year, this is one of regional heats


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll have to check the diary but I would love to play if I can! How much is it?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2015)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			I'll have to check the diary but I would love to play if I can! How much is it?
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 to play at Nairn and if you want to go into the main comp Â£10 payed to Val per meet. if you are coming to Nairn nothing to pay till the day.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 2, 2015)

Patrick I would be up for this. 

Would any of the central belt crew be looking to share travel costs?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2015)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker 
Grumps
Toad
Teeit high
Jungle


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2015)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker 
Grumps
Toad
Teeit high
Jungle
Farneyman

Look forward to seeing what all the fuss is about up north!


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

This one kinda fell off the radar in terms of the National comp, we have only 1 confirmed and paid entry to this so if anyone going to this meet is planing on playing the national comp then I need your payment asap. Details of how to pay are found Here


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 2, 2015)

I am still in, still waiting on conf from 2 others. 
Revised final date no good for me so Nairn only.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 2, 2015)

Val - I should be in for that as long as I can make the Nairn date. Should know in the next day or two.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Mchacker 
Grumps
Toad
Teeit high
Jungle
Farneyman

Look forward to seeing what all the fuss is about up north!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Fabian, you have been vetoed by popular demand


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 3, 2015)

Unlucky 13th!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Unlucky 13th!
		
Click to expand...

it had to be you didn't it


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Patrick I would be up for this. 

Would any of the central belt crew be looking to share travel costs?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be travelling from Dunfermline if any good


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 3, 2015)

Grumps said:



			I'll be travelling from Dunfermline if any good
		
Click to expand...

Dunno what everyone else's plans are but I plan to head up Saturday AM and play a course somewhere on the way up (Spey Valley or BoG at present, although sure Ptrick mooted Moray Old briefly), get in at a wee B&B and then play the Nairn meet on the Sunday.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Dunno what everyone else's plans are but I plan to head up Saturday AM and play a course somewhere on the way up (Spey Valley or BoG at present, although sure Ptrick mooted Moray Old briefly), get in at a wee B&B and then play the Nairn meet on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

could do moray old but could only do a 4 ball thats all im allowed to sign on


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2015)

Not certain what my plans are yet but I may be interested in playing at another place too. Depends where really, The Mrs and Daughter are coming up for the weekend too as we've got friends in the area.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 4, 2015)

Just a day trip for me ,up and down the same day. its Masters Weekend


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 4, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Dunno what everyone else's plans are but I plan to head up Saturday AM and play a course somewhere on the way up (Spey Valley or BoG at present, although sure Ptrick mooted Moray Old briefly), get in at a wee B&B and then play the Nairn meet on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely interested in a game on the Saturday, if possible, since we're going all that way.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 4, 2015)

Grumps said:



			I'll be travelling from Dunfermline if any good
		
Click to expand...

Yep,

I'll be doing the day trip so happy to split costs.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 5, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Yep,

I'll be doing the day trip so happy to split costs.
		
Click to expand...

I'll pm you my mob


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2015)

No renewing my Moray membership so won't be able to arrange a game there on the Sat or Monday after all guys.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2015)

Patrick I've had a chance to check my Golf Diary and I'm free for this if you have space, up and down same day.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 9, 2015)

I think I'll also be up for it if that's still OK?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2015)

Have to leave it with me, already got 3 of my usual 4 ball signing on 3 so have 4, four balls. will have to see if i can get someone else to sign another 3


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 9, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Have to leave it with me, already got 3 of my usual 4 ball signing on 3 so have 4, four balls. will have to see if i can get someone else to sign another 3
		
Click to expand...

No problem Patrick, a while away yet just consider me a reserve for now.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Feb 9, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			No problem Patrick, a while away yet just consider me a reserve for now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes same for me - don't put yourself out if it doesn't work!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2015)

even if i can't get another to sign on ( trouble is it on a Sunday and its the 1st Stableford of the year so a few will already be playing) Im sure someone will pull out, so you two are down as reserves.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Feb 15, 2015)

Can't make the finals day, but looking forward to this Patrick. In not renewing my Moray membership either.


----------



## Grumps (Mar 19, 2015)

Patrick.       What are the times as will soon have to sort travel plans


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2015)

Grumps said:



			Patrick.       What are the times as will soon have to sort travel plans
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember off hand, 1pm i think have 5 times but might have to lose one as one of the guys signing on is on holiday that day


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2015)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Dave
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Simon
Mchacker 
Grumps
Toad
Murdo
Jungle
Farneyman
Groundskeeperwillie
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...eet-12th-April-2015/page4#J7S6PdQKJzSsXZ4w.99

1st tee is 1pm 

 just names at the moment with my 3 mates just slotted in to sign you on. we will do a draw on the day


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Dave
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Simon
Mchacker 
Grumps
Toad
Murdo
Jungle
Farneyman
Groundskeeperwillie
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...eet-12th-April-2015/page4#J7S6PdQKJzSsXZ4w.99

1st tee is 1pm 

 just names at the moment with my 3 mates just slotted in to sign you on. we will do a draw on the day
		
Click to expand...

only two weeks to go for this anyone planning any games before or after on the way up or down?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 31, 2015)

My mate now cant play, done his medial in his left knee.
I have buggered my ankle ligaments but will still be coming up for the day trip only. Had originally intended to make it an overnighter with a game on the Saturday but not going to manage that now.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			My mate now cant play, done his medial in his left knee.
I have buggered my ankle ligaments but will still be coming up for the day trip only. Had originally intended to make it an overnighter with a game on the Saturday but not going to manage that now.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine i didn't have your mate down


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 1, 2015)

Just a day trip for me, I think. Much as I'd like to fit in a round on the Saturday, my weekends are starting to look pretty hectic.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 1, 2015)

Just the Sunday for me. Would have liked to play somewhere on the Saturday but it's turned into a family trip so I won't have the time now.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 1, 2015)

Day trip for me, looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 1, 2015)

Patrick,

I'm sorry that I can't make this, I was trying for a last minute entry but it's just not gonna happen.

Good luck and all the best to those playing  :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Patrick,

I'm sorry that I can't make this, I was trying for a last minute entry but it's just not gonna happen.

Good luck and all the best to those playing  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem, we are full anyway with one reserve. could only get 5 times.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2015)

]Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val
Dave
Lanark_Golfer
Greiginfife
SteveK1969
Simon
Mchacker 
Grumps
Toad
Murdo
Farneyman
Groundskeeperwillie


another drop out, im away on airport visits to the western isles till next Thursday. i don't get any access to the internet during that time.

can you just post on here if you are dropping out,


----------



## Grumps (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone travelling from Fife or surrounding area looking to car share as looks like jungle has pulled out


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 3, 2015)

Would have been happy to carshare if I didn't have the family in tow. Hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 3, 2015)

Grumps said:



			Anyone travelling from Fife or surrounding area looking to car share as looks like jungle has pulled out
		
Click to expand...

:thup: No problemo Mike


----------



## Grumps (Apr 4, 2015)

Cheers Greg I'll text you Thursday or Friday to sort details


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 7, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm going to miss out on this trip. Absolutely snowed under at work and need to work both Sat & Sun at the weekend. But gutted as its a great track and weather looks magic into the bargain


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2015)

So... The weather is looking fun again.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			So... The weather is looking fun again. 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about the weather Jim, Nairn has an uncanny knack of missing rain, it has its own mini climate almost


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Nah, I'm not worried at all. Just feels like tradition to chat about the weather forecast a few days ahead of a Scottish meet now. 

Really looking forward to this one, leaving tomorrow lunchtime and kicking back with the family with a couple of days. Been needing a wee break like this for too long.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Nah, I'm not worried at all. Just feels like tradition to chat about the weather forecast a few days ahead of a Scottish meet now. 

Really looking forward to this one, leaving tomorrow lunchtime and kicking back with the family with a couple of days. Been needing a wee break like this for too long.
		
Click to expand...

If you are in Inverness on Friday night, Darth Elvis is playing at Hootenannies that's worth a visit.

Its a Star wars/ Elvis tribute band, they all dress up as star wars characters, its hilarious 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLLIIc-QPX0


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2015)

Cheers for the tip, staying near Forres so a night out in the 'ness isn't on the cards due to driving, family etc. Finding somewhere to watch a bit of the Masters is about as exciting as it's going to get for me I think.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2015)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val

Dave
mc hacker
Greiginfife
SteveK1969

Simon
Grumps
Toad
Farneyman

murdo
Groundskeeperwillie


due to drop out had to lob off one of the times, now have only 4 times, if anyone else isn't coming can they let me know then i can let my mates know for sure if they need to turn up  to sign guys on or not?

1st tee time is 1PM so need to be there in plenty of time to get you signed in etc.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val

Dave
mc hacker
Greiginfife
SteveK1969

Simon
Grumps
Toad
Farneyman

murdo
Groundskeeperwillie


due to drop out had to lob off one of the times, now have only 4 times, if anyone else isn't coming can they let me know then i can let my mates know for sure if they need to turn up  to sign guys on or not?

1st tee time is 1PM so need to be there in plenty of time to get you signed in etc.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Patrick ,looking forward to it


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Good stuff Patrick ,looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Likewise! :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 9, 2015)

Good job P.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Good job P.
		
Click to expand...

Just to let you know Fabian, we don't allow green clothing on the course


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 9, 2015)

Might have to make a special effort to tone down


----------



## Val (Apr 9, 2015)

Good stuff big man


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking forward to tomorrow. Did I miss the memo or are we all meeting up at the bar/other location before starting or just arrive at leisure and try to spot each other?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm getting dropped offaround 12:00 if not earlier. I'm sure the group will be obvious


----------



## mchacker (Apr 11, 2015)

12.30 on the putting green?


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2015)

Me and Noisy boy should be there about 12.30, you'll recognise him by the accent and the green clothes


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 11, 2015)

ill have a leisurely drive up the road and hope to be there for 12, hopefully the road isn't busy


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2015)

Val said:



			Me and Noisy boy should be there about 12.30, you'll recognise him by the accent and the green clothes 

Click to expand...

That should read 11.30, we'll be there in plenty of time


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 12, 2015)

Patrick
Jimaroid
FairwayDodger
Val

Dave
mc hacker
Greiginfife
SteveK1969

Murdo
Grumps
Groundskeeperwillie
Farneyman


Another drop out so we are down to 12.

i suggest meeting in the back bar at around 12.30

Dress code is quite strict at Nairn "no green"


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2015)

Just getting ready to leave, see you all shortly.

Grey day but dry so far down here, fingers crossed for semi-decent weather further north.....


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2015)

Horsing it down here, it better clear up


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 12, 2015)

Its ok up here so far


----------



## mchacker (Apr 12, 2015)

Bit odd right now, there's rain falling but I can't see the clouds it's falling from?!


----------



## TeeItHigh (Apr 12, 2015)

Gutted I can't make it today due to work&#128542;
Sunny here in Elgin at the moment forecast for sun and showers, you know what they say though, never rains on the course&#128563;
Hope you all have a good day&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunny in Inversneck, its will be fine at Nairn.... it always is


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice to meet everyone who was there today - enjoyed the course and company. Apologies to all who were ducking and diving to avoid my thins, shanks and hooks!

Thanks to Patrick for organising!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 12, 2015)

who won , where's the scores.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2015)

I think I saw every sort of weather that Scotland can throw at us today, rain, hail, sleet, snow, wind and even sun!

Really enjoyed it, though, a great course! Thanks for organising, Patrick.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2015)

Great outing today, really enjoyed it. Good company and good golf on a properly impressive course with absolutely superb greens. Thanks to Patrick and chums for organising and signing us on etc. As always it's good to meet more people and look forward to the next time.

Sorry to dash off at the end, my daughter was having a tearful meltdown in the carpark.

I think it was 35 that points took the win today? We all got hussled by a local.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 12, 2015)

To echo the above, great day out at a great course. Tough as hell on the front 9 with the wind but a very fair test.
Good compny, (some) good golf played to.

Long drive, (thanks Patrick for the B road shortcut that seemed to be over the top of the world) but well worth it.

Good meet well organised by Mr S148.


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Patrick, really enjoyed Nairn and thought it a fair course as a test in great nick. A trip I'll hopefully take again.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 13, 2015)

Great day and excellent course. Tough conditions to play in a bit of a journey to get there but well worth the trip.

Good to meet some old faces again and some new ones.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 13, 2015)

A big thanks to Patrick for organising and having us at Nairn, even drove thro a blizzard to get there but it was well worth it. Course and greens in superb condition and a clubhouse full of history.
Hopefully get back up and fill the rest of the scorecard in :thup:, was good to meet new faces and put up with some old ones


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			A big thanks to Patrick for organising and having us at Nairn, even drove thro a blizzard to get there but it was well worth it. Course and greens in superb condition and a clubhouse full of history.
Hopefully get back up and fill the rest of the scorecard in :thup:, was good to meet new faces and put up with some old ones

Click to expand...

You are welcome back anytime Steve, maybe you wight want to play more that 9 holes next time

 Great to have you all up, and you are all welcome, back anytime.

Good score by Dave with 35 points in tough wind yesterday off the whites. That's a win in 2 out 3 forum meets he's been to.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 13, 2015)

I think I've woken up with a bit of sunburn on my face. Or is it windburn? Might even be frostbite?

It really was a stunning day.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Good score by Dave with 35 points in tough wind yesterday off the whites. That's a win in 2 out 3 forum meets he's been to.
		
Click to expand...

It was a super score in those conditions however I don't think a non forum member should have been allowed to lift the money


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			It was a super score in those conditions however I don't think a non forum member should have been allowed to lift the money 

Click to expand...

You pays your Â£3, you gets to win it.  the Bugger won at Crail as well


----------



## IanG (Apr 13, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I think I've woken up with a bit of sunburn on my face. Or is it windburn? Might even be frostbite?

It really was a stunning day. 

View attachment 14903

Click to expand...

Looks fabulous, miffed I couldn't make it this time.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ian a fantastic course in great condition,didn't warm up till the last 4 holes so my golf was not the best


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Ian a fantastic course in great condition,didn't warm up till the last 4 holes so my golf was not the best
		
Click to expand...

But Steve, that was shorts weather


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 13, 2015)

If you went out second it was not first ,still bruised with the hail hitting my face:rofl: , i love wearing shorts but can't believe you played in them yesterday .


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 13, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			If you went out second it was not first ,still bruised with the hail hitting my face:rofl: , i love wearing shorts but can't believe you played in them yesterday .
		
Click to expand...

It was even better if you were out 3rd

to be fair it was warmer than it was on Saturday


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 13, 2015)

Took a few pics with my mobile. Not sure how well this will work...

Part of the drive up...


----------



## Grumps (Apr 14, 2015)

Who was it that quoted " the weathers always fine here".     
Great course and company very enjoyable but we will just no talk about some of the shots that were witnessed 

Thanks again Patrick


----------

